# Windows update .NET Framework trashes SMB 2008 R2



## ngk0585 (Feb 7, 2008)

Title said it all. downloaded MS update w/ .NET Framework 4 - trashed MS SBS2008 R2 computer. Came back with = System Recovery Options. After 8 hours of work and contacting MS support and $1080 in IT charges it came back up. Weekend reboot yielded same problem again. Again after 9 hours and Microsoft determined that the registry was hosed. UNrecoverable. 
We spent Monday wiping and rebuilding from scratch. Lucky we had good backups, but most of the 9 hours Monday taken up with data recovery and transfers. Backup was on an external hard drive managed by Norton Backup. 

From this I learned that a cloud solution for disaster recover is unreasonable due to transfer rates. At cable speed of 20MB (or even 50MB) we would be recovering for days.
I'm looking for a local disaster recovery solution, not to be confused with a daily backup of files - which we will probably try a cloud solution for that. I'm thinking of using a small NAS unit or someting similar (SAN?) We have MS SBS 2008 R2 with 5 TB of Raid 5 disk on Dell Power Edge T310.

Any recommendations please?
Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Acronis makes images of entire disks/partitions that can even be restored to dissimilar hardware.


----------

